

Meetro deadpools.  Loopt becomes more valuable. - markm
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/20/anatomy-of-a-failure-lessons-learned/#comments

======
xirium
Dup. See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=195532>

